# Is my Betta Fish trying to attack me when it jumps up at my face?!



## AlphaBetta808 (Aug 15, 2020)

It started a couple days ago when I was talking to him above the water, as usual. Then I noticed him move his side fins faster to prepare for a jump right at my face and almost completely out of the water. It happened today again; thought he might think my brown hair is his blood worm treat, but then he jumped at my hand when I fed him. Scared the #&@! out of me! Could he be trying to give a kiss or a bite? He seems otherwise normal and happy; bubble nest, too. Please help.


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

I have quite a few that like to jump - adults and fry. I always thought it was because they're hungry.


----------



## AlphaBetta808 (Aug 15, 2020)

CosmicSyringe said:


> I have quite a few that like to jump - adults and fry. I always thought it was because they're hungry.


I just hope it's a good thing. I liked our long-distance relationship, but as long as he's not trying to attack his Mama, then all is good, haha.


----------



## Momofbetta (May 16, 2020)

He is trying to attack  my male VT is a total rage monster.


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

Well if he's attacking, I wouldn't say it's bad. I'd say its natural, right?


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

I think they do it for fun!


----------



## Momofbetta (May 16, 2020)

CosmicSyringe said:


> Well if he's attacking, I wouldn't say it's bad. I'd say its natural, right?


Absolutely! Bettas a territorial. You getting close puts him on the defensive.


----------



## Rose of sharon (May 23, 2020)

Mine will do that when they think I am going to feed them. They get super excited, and will jump and actually nip my hand. It might be that he is thinking that you are about to feed him.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

AlphaBetta808 said:


> It started a couple days ago when I was talking to him above the water, as usual. Then I noticed him move his side fins faster to prepare for a jump right at my face and almost completely out of the water. It happened today again; thought he might think my brown hair is his blood worm treat, but then he jumped at my hand when I fed him. Scared the #&@! out of me! Could he be trying to give a kiss or a bite? He seems otherwise normal and happy; bubble nest, too. Please help.


Since that is consistent, when we approach the tank they expect feeding. They are not human and do not understand we might just be honing in for a closer look. Anticipation makes them become more active and excited; sometimes even agitated. When they start darting or flaring or jumping or even appear to be biting it's just a natural reaction to the thought of food...even if you've just fed them .

Betta will jump. Sometimes, instead of straight up, they will jump up and out. This is why a top or a water line at least two inches below the rim is required.


----------



## Antares78 (Feb 29, 2020)

Thankfully, I don't have any real jumpers. My Buddy (in my avatar) gets very excited when I approach his tank. He wags his body back and forth smacking his lips. When the food hits the water, he attacks it like a great white shark on a seal. Blackie, however, is a much more sophisticated diner. He simply swims back and forth, calmly and methodically consumes his food.


----------

